# Wyndham Resort Giveback Program



## mistybux (Apr 22, 2013)

Has anyone heard of this program or is it just a scam?  They supposedly transfer your unwanted timeshare without any fees being involved.


----------



## benyu2010 (Apr 22, 2013)

it might not be a scam, but could be an unwise deal if you may unload with some return otherwise.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Apr 22, 2013)

How did you find out about it?

Who is sponsoring?

What is cost to "give" back?

As far as I know, no postings here about it

Need some  details!!


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 22, 2013)

If it is a Wyndham program to accept deedbacks it MAY be OK. If it's someone contacting you that THEY have a deedback program that works with Wyndham then chances are it is yet another in a long line of scams.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 22, 2013)

It was posted on WMOWNERS.com with an email the name is resortgivebackDOTcom [.removed from URL to distort the link]

"Whois" takes me to GODADDY

A Google Search of the URL leads to this physical address
*Packaging Store*


5334 Central Florida Pkwy Orlando, FL 32821‎5334 Central Florida PkwyUSFLOrlando32821
Edit details

FedEx Location, Packaging Supply StoreFedEx Location
Packaging Supply Store
*Mailbox Rental Service*
Notary Public
​*This is certainly not a Wyndham program*


----------



## Explorer7 (Apr 22, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> How did you find out about it?
> 
> Who is sponsoring?
> 
> ...



I got an email from them yesterday and deleted it immediately. See email below...


There are NO FEES or COSTS  for any Wyndham owner that no longer wants their Wyndham Timeshare. The Resort Giveback process  will eliminate maintenance fees and taxes. 
Call today with any questions. Resort Giveback Program
Phone: 1-866-563-6776
Email: info@resortgiveback.com 



  Wyndham Giveback 
  1-866-563-6776 
info@resortgiveback.com 




Testimonial
The Wyndham Resort Giveback Program Helped me transfer a timeshare out of my name that my parents left me. I have other travel interests and did not see the sense in paying monthly maintenance fees and taxes if I didn't have to. The best part of the program is there are NO FEES AT ALL. They didn't even charge me a penny! Thanks for the help!

-Jerry Baudin
Akron, OH 


 Wyndham Resort's Give Back Program
NO Fees, NO Hassles, NO Worries
Resort Giveback helps Wyndham Owners get out of their unwanted Wyndham timeshare and eliminate maintenance fees and taxes forever. There are no fees for our service and the process is quick and simple! If you want to participate in the Giveback Program call us today or click on the link below to fill out the qualification form.

- Click Here to Fill out Qualification Form

-Desiree Weston
Resort Giveback Program
Phone: 1-866-563-6776
Email: info@resortgiveback.com



How It Works
We send you a “Transfer Package” which contains all the necessary documents to transfer you timeshare to our company. We will take over the ownership and fees associated.

Fill Out Qualification Form

 Requirements
If you want to participate in our program you must own a WYNDHAM TIMESHARE and your resort mortgage MUST BE PAID OFF. Call today for details.

Fill Out Qualification Form 




Resort Giveback Program | info@resortgiveback.com | 1-866-563-6776 
Copyright © Resort Giveback Program, All rights reserved. 

Our mailing address is: 
Resort Giveback Program
Orlando, FL 32819 
1-866-563-6776


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 22, 2013)

And I understand VIP's get an extra trade in for 1/2 the regular price! Another great benefit from Wyndham!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 23, 2013)

It is someone wanting people to give them their paid in full ownership because they no longer want it.  I personally would be picker about obtaining points, but they seemed not so concerned.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> It is someone wanting people to give them their paid in full ownership because they no longer want it. I personally would be picker about obtaining points, but they seemed not so concerned.


 
You are assuming they will take all, even the donation companies and PCC's won't take all


----------



## kanerf (Apr 23, 2013)

Could be they are running a large rental program.  They can pick up the contracts for nothing this way and perhaps pay all of the fees with rentals.  I am concerned about anything run out of Orlando though, land of the Scam.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 23, 2013)

if it was legitimate, they wouldnt lie about it being backed/official by Wyndham.


----------



## GRITS (Jul 31, 2013)

*Wyndham Give Back*

Wyndham now offers a buy back program..you have to buy 105,00 more points at current rate w/o financing it thru Wyndham to become a PATHWAYS member.  Wyndham will then buy back timeshare you have purchased thru them (not resales) for 20% value..


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 31, 2013)

GRITS said:


> Wyndham now offers a buy back program..you have to buy 105,00 more points at current rate w/o financing it thru Wyndham to become a PATHWAYS member.  Wyndham will then buy back timeshare you have purchased thru them (not resales) for 20% value..



Do you have actual  CONTRACT wording for this? It appears it is discretionary per  following thread.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196161


----------



## ronparise (Jul 31, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> It is someone wanting people to give them their paid in full ownership because they no longer want it.  I personally would be picker about obtaining points, but they seemed not so concerned.



For the last year or so, Ive been taking all the Wyndham Points contracts I can get. Do enough of them and the mf tends to average out at an acceptable level I havent been picky and my mf is just under $5/1000 points. I am getting picky now. and Ill only take big, low mf contracts, but since there seems to be a ready market on ebay, thats what I advise most folks that want out to do. 

So my days of taking whatever I can get are over for now, but I understand what the subject company is doing. I dont know them, and cant vouch for their honesty, but its quite possible that everything is on the up and up


----------



## geekette (Jul 31, 2013)

ronparise said:


> For the last year or so, Ive been taking all the Wyndham Points contracts I can get. Do enough of them and the mf tends to average out at an acceptable level I havent been picky and my mf is just under $5/1000 points. I am getting picky now. and Ill only take big, low mf contracts, but since there seems to be a ready market on ebay, thats what I advise most folks that want out to do.
> 
> So my days of taking whatever I can get are over for now, but I understand what the subject company is doing. I dont know them, and cant vouch for their honesty, but its quite possible that everything is on the up and up



except the affiliation/endorsement of Wyndham.  I'm with Brian on this - if they are legit why pretend they are someone else?


----------



## benyu2010 (Jul 31, 2013)

Can you offer the same program now, Ron? 'Free relief'


----------



## ronparise (Jul 31, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> Do you have actual  CONTRACT wording for this? It appears it is discretionary per  following thread.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196161



Paco

Here you go

https://mail-attachment.googleusercontent.com/attachment/u/0/?ui=2&ik=ea8b23dcc5&view=att&th=1402b252f289b717&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=f_hjpuy21b0&safe=1&zw&saduie=AG9B_P877rs1RQwgC_lHERAXD8_D&sadet=1375296202999&sads=mSYUgOHfJ7E1HcxH46HA4pm8j_c


----------



## ronparise (Jul 31, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Can you offer the same program now, Ron? 'Free relief'



It depends...what do you have?? and send me a pm, I dont want to be accused of soliciting business here on tug


----------



## ronparise (Jul 31, 2013)

geekette said:


> except the affiliation/endorsement of Wyndham.  I'm with Brian on this - if they are legit why pretend they are someone else?



I agree. with Brian too too if they claimed affiliation with Wyndham....however I dont see that they do...



I dont see anything on their site that claims a Wyndham affiliation or endorsement


----------



## ronparise (Jul 31, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> If it is a Wyndham program to accept deedbacks it MAY be OK. If it's someone contacting you that THEY have a deedback program that works with Wyndham then chances are it is yet another in a long line of scams.



Why does it have to be a Wyndham program. Wyndham contracts change hands every day, with no cash consideration....perfectly legitamate


----------



## GRITS (Oct 28, 2013)

*wyndham pathways*



pacodemountainside said:


> Do you have actual  CONTRACT wording for this? It appears it is discretionary per  following thread.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196161



I signed up for Pathways by purchasing additional 105,000 points.. I submitted request to turn in one of my contracts, was sent the forms, and have received 20% of the original purchase price within 6 weeks.  I can turn in one at a time or all at once but not the one I purchased as Pathways until the last one or only if I turn in all.  I will break even on last contract if I turn them all in plus considering I will not have over $400 in maintenance fees to pay each month.  This is for contracts bought only thru Wyndham no resales.. Couldn't find anyone to take contracts as resales so it was only way to get rid of them.


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 29, 2013)

GRITS said:


> I signed up for Pathways by purchasing additional 105,000 points.. I submitted request to turn in one of my contracts, was sent the forms, and have received 20% of the original purchase price within 6 weeks.  I can turn in one at a time or all at once but not the one I purchased as Pathways until the last one or only if I turn in all.  I will break even on last contract if I turn them all in plus considering I will not have over $400 in maintenance fees to pay each month.  This is for contracts bought only thru Wyndham no resales.. Couldn't find anyone to take contracts as resales so it was only way to get rid of them.



GRITS... if that is your real name... why is every one of your posts about the "Pathways" program?


----------



## Lindarae6 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wyndham Pathways Program*

We just attended a member update and the Pathways program was being pushed.  We managed to get a look at the program details and the program is very ambiguous.  The copy stated all contracts must be paid in full, no maintenance fees owed, cannot activate the buy back for 5 years from date of new contract.  Wyndham can change the program whenever they want, they do not have to buy back any contract if they do not want to.  Nothing is guarenteed for purchaser, only for Wyndham.  
The first time we heard about the program was in June 2013 and the 20% buy back by Wyndham was good as soon as the new contract was paid off.  In 5 months Wyndham changed the buy back program to having to wait 5 years before persuing the buy back option.  We were in Williamsburg, VA for this update.
We feel like it is just another sales gimmick from Wyndham.  We were also told that Wyndham owners would not be invited to any more "member updates" as Wyndham was going away with them.  This was in North Myrtle Beach Ocean Blvd.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 13, 2013)

Lindarae6 said:


> We just attended a member update and the Pathways program was being pushed.  We managed to get a look at the program details and the program is very ambiguous.  The copy stated all contracts must be paid in full, no maintenance fees owed, cannot activate the buy back for 5 years from date of new contract.  Wyndham can change the program whenever they want, they do not have to buy back any contract if they do not want to.  Nothing is guarenteed for purchaser, only for Wyndham.
> The first time we heard about the program was in June 2013 and the 20% buy back by Wyndham was good as soon as the new contract was paid off.  In 5 months Wyndham changed the buy back program to having to wait 5 years before persuing the buy back option.  We were in Williamsburg, VA for this update.
> We feel like it is just another sales gimmick from Wyndham.  We were also told that Wyndham owners would not be invited to any more "member updates" as Wyndham was going away with them.  This was in North Myrtle Beach Ocean Blvd.



Interesting!  I was  told at update about a month ago major restrictions  were going to be placed on    Update Program, so HAD to buy today. Sales weasels never at loss for   do it now.

Original contract posted in another thread   confirms what  you have said.

If Wyndham quits   seducing owners to sales pitches no matter what they are called they are going to have to   get rid of lots of sales weasels. As  any owner, well maybe exclude Ron,  will attest they hound  you  unmercifully to  get ********!


----------



## BamaBlue (Nov 13, 2013)

We went to a owners update in October and they were really pushing Pathways. When I told him I wasn't going to purchase, he started saying that if I was going to do it, I needed to do it soon because he didn't think Pathways would be offered  very much longer. I am sure it was just a sales tactic to put more pressure on me to make a purchase.


----------



## jebloomquist (Nov 13, 2013)

I spent a lot of years doing market research. One of the things that I learned was how a company should market a new product which it developed at a fairly high expense.

If the product is deemed to be lousy, the company should set the price high and advertise the heck out of the product. This will get many to make a first buy. But, if the product is lousy, customers will not buy again. The company has to make as much money as it can on that first sale, because there won't be another. That is why the price is set high.

Conversely, if the product is a great one, initially, the company can virtually give the product away to build a customer base, because customers will see the value and return to buy in the future at a reasonable price.

So, where does Pathways fit into this model? Wyndham advertises it and sets the price high, realizing that no one will return to buy again. Sure, as they say, Pathways will end soon, but not because Wyndham wants it to end, but because it will find few customers. Once the wind is out of the sails of Pathways, there will be another worthless sales gimmick, that of course we will be told is ending soon, so we had better get it now.

I don't necessarily consider all Wyndham sales persons to be weasels, but I do see a great deal of marketing 101 being used. "There is a sucker born everyday."

Jim


----------

